# wanted : exotic or bengal



## Angello (Mar 16, 2004)

I'm looking for a kitten.
white exotic or spotted bengal
I'm a very young boy..so I can only afford about US$100~$300 plus shipping ( I live in California,USA)
please e-mail me
thanks


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Eeee....it will be pretty impossible to get a bengal for that price. I am not sure about exotics, but I think that most purebred cats don't sell for less than 500 dollars. Breeding quality cats often go for 1,000-1,200 dollars or more.


----------

